

Tell HN: One Free Startup Idea - jaekwon

Create a forum like hacker news (or modify hacker news) like so:<p>- when a user mouses over your HN comment, or when a user upvotes / downvotes your comment, you get real time visual or audio feedback.<p>- make the interface more streamlined, so that you can submit small snippets of thought as fast as possible.<p>- auto-categorize the front page w/ collective intelligence so you can subscribe to real streams of thought.<p>What you get is a communication and exploration medium that guarantees enhanced productivity.
======
DotSauce
<http://BrainTrust.io> has all features you've mentioned.

~~~
jaekwon
It repelled me at "your team". wikipedia isn't about you or any team.

when i see "your team" i think "another 37 signals" / "google apps" etc. i
might check it out one day though.

~~~
Tawheed
<http://braintrust.io> is targeted for teams. It's not about project
management, its about idea and conversation management within teams (a.k.a.
we're not another 37signals-copy-winning-basecamp solution).

I've created <http://braintrustcommunities.com> \-- which is designed for
public communities like HN (based on the same platform) -- alas, I'm a single
founder, and haven't gotten around to making the rest of the copy updated yet.
I'm hoping to kick off a private beta of Communities over the next few weeks
for Braintrusts that are public.

If you're truly interested in getting this going, lets chat and we can make it
happen.

------
jaekwon
If we all get on it, this would also ameliorate future IP patent problems, as
most new technology ideas would be accountable for by the collective
entrepreneur community.

